# ...



## sfprankster (Jun 8, 2016)

...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2016)

That's SOOOOOOOOOO true.  I like it.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jun 15, 2016)

I like it,the joke not the brownies.:biggrin:


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 20, 2016)

OMG. That is exactly what I told my wife when she made a batch of Weight Watcher's brownies a few months ago.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They were really, really bad.


----------

